# L de Lolita Lempicka...



## liv (Aug 24, 2007)

Has anyone else tried this perfume yet?  I spritzed some on in Von Maur's and it is DELICIOUS.  I think I like it better than Lolita Lempicka, and I really like the bottle (I was expecting a more oceanic smell because of the bottle, but I was pleasantly surprised).  They didn't have any samplers, so I didn't buy because I know scents can change a lot with your body chemisty.  But I loved the initial spritz and it stilled smelled good after the drydown. Tt's a very warm vanilla gourmand, but it isn't too 'foody' to my nose!

Any opinions?

Here's what it looks like


----------



## piperbaby (Sep 10, 2007)

not yet but would love too.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet but I'm sure I'll like it because Lolita Lempicka is my fave.


----------



## makeba (Sep 11, 2007)

i would love to hear about this one too because i am a lolita fan


----------



## liv (Sep 15, 2007)

Just had another whiff and spray at Von Maur...and I'm still in love!  I wish LL would make sample vials of this so I could have more of a go with trying it out.  It's one of those where it's smelled a teensy different each time I put it on, but it's still wonderful.  I picked up a sort of 'salty' note today, not bad or harsh or BO-smelling salt, just something to cut some of the vanilla/snickerdoodle smell.  

It's on my birthday list!


----------



## 41hill (Sep 15, 2007)

I have had it for about a year and I love it. I have a lot of different fragrances and I will kind of get stuck on one for a while. Glad you mentioned it, I will have to wear it tomorrow. I get lots of compliments! You can't go wrong. I bought mine from scentiments.com.


----------



## 41hill (Sep 15, 2007)

P.S. I got a sample from ebay before I bought it. I have since lost $200 on ebay so I don't buy anymore. I think it was only a few dollars for a sample so you might try it.


----------



## afsharkizi (Sep 16, 2007)

I am using Lolita... Lolita is an amazing perfume..


----------



## sallytheragdol (Sep 20, 2007)

L is very very different from the original Lolita Lempicka....but both are gorgeous fragrances. I will agree that L smells different each time you wear it, personal chemistry really effects this one, causing it to smell very different from day to day, but I've been wearing it for months now and have found that I love each incarnation of it on my skin.


----------



## dollparts (Oct 11, 2007)

L is amazing... I didn't like the first one (not a licorice fan) but this one I sum up in two words: orange creamsicle. 
YUMMMMMMMMM. 
I also do know amazon has sample vials for sale... god I love this scent!!!


----------



## piperbaby (Oct 20, 2007)

I got this finally and love it.....Everybody should get a bottle.


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

I just bought this and I love it!!!  More than the first one...deep and sultry sweet.


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, I so want to try this!


----------



## cami101 (Nov 6, 2007)

This has made my Christmas list...fingers crossed!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 27, 2008)

It is absolutely amazing, I got a ton of sample vials of various scents at a Nordie's fragrance event (Missoni, Gucci EDP 2, Stella Rose Absolute, a couple Hanae Mori ones, etc) and this was the one that I liked the best. The bottle is absolutely TDF! I find that this one is very similar to Hypnose in a weird way.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

I have it, it smells wonderful!


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 22, 2008)

I asked my grandma for it for Christmas and I LOVE it! So... yummy! It's kind of a heavy scent for me because i normally wear lighter scents... more fruity stuff. But this one is just right. My boyfriend loves it when I wear it and my grandma liked it so much she bought a bottle for herself too... hmm... go figure. My grandma is hip and cool by the way. Not very grandma' ish so no worries it's not a grandma perfume. Haha.


----------



## meganrose55 (Apr 22, 2008)

I received this as a gift. I really love it and I don't usually wear perfume, but this is on me EVERYDAY.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 22, 2008)

I love this one too. Kind of strong but it's still nice.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 28, 2008)

I just bought a mini of this, I hope I like it. I love the original so much. Is it a summer fragrance or too heavy?


----------



## KikiB (May 10, 2008)

I finally bought it today and wow. It's a new love for me. I keep staring at the bottle because it is truly a work of art. It was the Nordie's fragrance event so for the price of the 1.6 I also got a little purse vial, and then a keepsake set which has a mini bottle (one of the pull tops, but still in the shape and with some of the detail of the big bottle) and then a coral charm ring...in a box that is so beautiful it brought me to tears.


----------

